# Rox, I dont know how to help Your daddy!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Daddysgirl*

Daddysgirl

My heart is broken for you!
My Smooch went to the Rainbow Bridge on the same day as Roxy, December 7th, in 2010.
They are keeping one another company!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh no, what happened to Roxy? I've been away nursing my own wounds.

I'm sorry


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Oh no, what happened to Roxy? I've been away nursing my own wounds.
> 
> I'm sorry


Thanks, Roxy passed away suddenly in our bedroom on the 7th. I am so sorry about Daisy!! We are heart broken, to make things worse, Her Xmas basket of treats was delivered the day She passed away!! The box is still in the living room, it makes me sick to look at it!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Daddy's Girl,

Time is the best thing for the loss of a pet. Keeping busy. With each dog or cat I have lost, each grief has been different in many ways. Of course the sudden ones are probably the hardest, the one's that I knew the time was coming, I think I started my grief process even before they left me.

I know you have written about getting another puppy, and that has helped me the best. I am the type that can't stand that emptiness in the house, and need a new pet to love as soon as possible. I never felt that I was replacing the one that was gone, but I felt I still had so much love to give. It doesn't take the pain away completely, but it helps a whole lot.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> Daddy's Girl,
> 
> Time is the best thing for the loss of a pet. Keeping busy. With each dog or cat I have lost, each grief has been different in many ways. Of course the sudden ones are probably the hardest, the one's that I knew the time was coming, I think I started my grief process even before they left me.
> 
> I know you have written about getting another puppy, and that has helped me the best. I am the type that can't stand that emptiness in the house, and need a new pet to love as soon as possible. I never felt that I was replacing the one that was gone, but I felt I still had so much love to give. It doesn't take the pain away completely, but it helps a whole lot.


Thank You!! I feel the same, John and I could NEVER replace Rox, but this house is not the same without Her! We do have so much Love to give, I think that Roxy taught us that in Her 11 years!! Live life to the fullest, Show those You Love how much everyday, Sometimes You just need to bask in the sun, and at the end of the day, cuddle up with the one You love!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

This is one of my favorite poems, it speaks of loss, but also of the evolution of love. I've always felt that by bringing another soul into my life after losing one, I'm honoring their time with me by passing on another part of my heart (and love) to another. 

“It came to me that every time I lose a dog they take a piece of my heart with them.

And every new dog who comes into my life gifts me with a piece of their heart.

If I live long enough, all the components of my heart will be dog,

and I will become as generous and loving as they are.”

- Anonymous


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My heart aches for you and your spouse. Losing them is just so hard. Years ago, when hemangio and kidney disease stole my Sabrina before her 8th birthday, our vet gave me a copy of this piece by playwright Eugene O'Neill: The Last Will and Testament of Silverdene Emblem O'Neill. He wrote it to comfort his wife after the death of their beloved Dalmation, Blemmie.

Here are a few favorite lines:

_I ask my Master and Mistress to remember me always, but not to grieve for me too long. In my life I have tried to be a comfort to them in time of sorrow, and a reason for added joy in their happiness. It is painful for me to think that even in death I should cause them pain. Let them remember that while no dog has ever had a happier life (and this I owe to their love and care for me), now that I have grown blind and deaf and lame, and even my sense of smell fails me so that a rabbit could be right under my nose and I might not know, my pride has sunk to a sick, bewildered humiliation. I feel life is taunting me with having over-lingered my welcome. It is time I said good-bye, before I become too sick a burden on myself and on those who love me. It will be sorrow to leave them, but not a sorrow to die...One last word of farewell, Dear Master and Mistress. Whenever you visit my grave, say to yourselves with regret but also with happiness in your hearts at the remembrance of my long happy life with you: "Here lies one who loved us and whom we loved." No matter how deep my sleep I shall hear you, and not all the power of death can keep my spirit from wagging a grateful tail._

Peace be with you.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

GoldensGirl said:


> My heart aches for you and your spouse. Losing them is just so hard. Years ago, when hemangio and kidney disease stole my Sabrina before her 8th birthday, our vet gave me a copy of this piece by playwright Eugene O'Neill: The Last Will and Testament of Silverdene Emblem O'Neill. He wrote it to comfort his wife after the death of their beloved Dalmation, Blemmie.
> 
> Here are a few favorite lines:
> 
> ...


Thank You So Much!! It is just So hard... We did Everything to make sure She was ok!! Years ago, She was "not herself" I took Her straight to the Vet, and told them. They said She had arthritis, I asked for them to check Her Thyroid levels. The doctor told me that she looking at Rox, she couldn't be hypothyroid, A few days later, I got the call that She Was!! Oh Rox, I always knew when something was wrong, Please forgive this time!! How did I not know?!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

daddysgirl said:


> ... Oh Rox, I always knew when something was wrong, Please forgive this time!! How did I not know?!!


I hope you know that Rox knows so well how much you love(d) her. The last thing she wants and needs now is for you to feel guilty. Please do your best to put that out like the garbage that it is. You did your best for her when she was with you in the flesh and now you can do your best for her while she is with you in spirit. Send every negative thought into the ground like the fertilizer that it should be and celebrate every memory and day that remains. That would make your Roxy so happy. 

With you in spirit,
Lucy


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

GoldensGirl said:


> I hope you know that Rox knows so well how much you love(d) her. The last thing she wants and needs now is for you to feel guilty. Please do your best to put that out like the garbage that it is. You did your best for her when she was with you in the flesh and now you can do your best for her while she is with you in spirit. Send every negative thought into the ground like the fertilizer that it should be and celebrate every memory and day that remains. That would make your Roxy so happy.
> 
> With you in spirit,
> Lucy


Thanks, I think it is the nurse in me that needs to know Why my sweet girl died!! As I walked out, I almost walked back in to ask for a necropsy!!


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Roxy. It is so hard, we miss them so much. It might be hard to believe now but time will help. In the meantime give yourselves space to both grieve and honor her. Also, thank for all the wonderful gifts she brought to your lives and the memories that will live forever. My prayers are with you.


----------

